# Mazpahs Show brag day 2



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

My little boy became an adult today and did me and his owner proud  
He final ed in 4 of the 6 rings and is now know as
*Grand Champion alter, Mazpahs Mystic Magwi *   
I'm sooooooo proud of this lovely boy!and Karen his owner  
It was great to see Kat, Lyn Rich, and Ray and so many other friends
it was a great day at Tica!!!!!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Weldone.


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Well done May!!
and congratulations 
GRAND CHAMPION ALTER, MAZPAHS MYSTIC MAGWI 

You must be ever so proud!

Emily


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Congratulations, you must be very proud of him.

I have just looked on your website, he is a stunner!!!!

Well done 
xx


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Congrats to you all 
Such a good feeling for you and he is a real stunner


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Woo Hoo, well done May

"Congratulations" to GRAND CHAMPION ALTER, MAZPAHS MYSTIC MAGWI and his owner Karen*


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

congratulations you must be sooo proud


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

*WOWWHAT A FANTASTIC END TO BEING A KITTEN AND A WONDERFUL START INTO ADULTHOOD,THIS AMAZINGLY HANDSOME YOUNG HAVANA LAD-SO ABSOLUTLEY DESERVES HIS TITLE OF TICA GRAND CHAMPION*


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks to you all 
I'm over the moon!!


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

well done ,


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

Huge congratulations May  

I'm delighted for you mate, Gizmo is a wonderful boy and he has Nic's length and muscular body and great looks, (and his mother and grandmother's great eye colour). He is truly a credit to your breeding mate and I hope to have the pleasure of meeting him again at another TICA show


----------



## trish1200 (Mar 24, 2008)

Congratulations May


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

WOW!!! you must be SO proud. beautiful looking cats


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Many Congrats to all concerned! (doing big claps )

Without wanting to sound like a right numpty, what does 'alter' mean  (Never shown tica)


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

An Alter is the equivalent of a GCCF Premier status i.e. Alter means Neuter.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Aha, thought it might be same as premier, thanks for the confirmation


----------

